# Have You Guys Checked WASP 101 Lately



## Duke 202 (Nov 6, 2009)

I know Richard has received some praise but mostly criticism on this forum, but have you guys checked out WASP 101 lately? He has had some good posts, and I love the houndstooth suit he is sporting.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I try my best to stay away from there.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I like WASP 101 well enough to keep it on my aggregator. I do think the better men's style blogs manage to go beyond the basic "What Am I Wearing Today" premise and add something more: good writing, or interesting historical info, or outside-the-box style choices, just for instance. Richard isn't quite there yet, or at least not consistently. Seems like he might lately have put a bit more effort into doing some more research for his posts, and I would say those are his better entries.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Duke 202 said:


> I know Richard has received some praise but mostly criticism on this forum, but have you guys checked out WASP 101 lately? He has had some good posts, and I love the houndstooth suit he is sporting.


Do you know Richard?


----------



## Duke 202 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know the fellow! Kinda glad I don't, but he doesn't seem to be mean to readers unless they press his buttons.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the site....


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm completely unbiased by any opinions or posts here at AAAC or elsewhere as I have not heard of the site until your post, so I went over and took a look. 

First impression is that the fellow who owns and writes the site has some great history and information about clothing, clothing companies, (such as Southwick) and traditional American style. He even mentioned Ask Andy although I'm not sure I understood the context.

Has the criticism he's received been exclusively related to the name of the "WASP" name of the site?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I wondered that too, Bill. Like you, I had never seen the Web site before, so I went to check it out. It seemed fine and interesting to me, though I only looked at it for a short time. But I must say that the name of the site is a bit off-putting. Naturally, there's nothing wrong with being a WASP or even celebrating WASP-hood. But that's not really my bag. I enjoy the look of the clothes, not the associations they may have with country clubs and trust funds. So I wondered whether folks didn't like the name, which may seem exclusionary.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Richard very often comes off as a condescending pr!ck you believes himself to be better than everyone else.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> Has the criticism he's received been exclusively related to the name of the "WASP" name of the site?


Oh, most certainly not!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> Richard very often comes off as a condescending pr!ck you believes himself to be better than everyone else.


That's certainly the sense I got when he described wearing his new J. Press jacket to smoke a pipe in his library. Sheesh.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Too often it's just a "Hey, look at me" blog and he doesn't really have anything to say. Who cares that he likes Liv Tyler, for instance? But blogging is by nature a bit of a vanity project, and unless you're able to make the blog part of your professional life it's hard to produce consistently good content. I don't think it's that hard to say "OK, nothing good there today" and skip it.

He is friends, I guess (actually or blogospherically) with Maximinimus, who is sartorially (and also literally) pretty well-traveled and has interacted with the likes of Alan Flusser, Tom Wolfe and the late Richard Merkin. So it's not like Richard is completely bereft of good sources.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I spent about a half hour going through his archives and I can see that he's not short on opinions. And yes he does have some come backs to comments that have been posted that range from mildly in your face to down right rude,...

But I like the site for the images if nothing else.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mediocrity and questionable taste should not serve as a paradigm.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Agreed. So what _are_ the paradigm blogs, and what are they the paradigm of?

A Suitable Wardrobe is a paradigm blog, I would say, for people with traditional, English-influenced tastes who can afford top-quality goods.

So what else is out there that's really good?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> Too often it's just a "Hey, look at me" blog and he doesn't really have anything to say. Who cares that he likes Liv Tyler, for instance? But blogging is by nature a bit of a vanity project, and unless you're able to make the blog part of your professional life it's hard to produce consistently good content. I don't think it's that hard to say "OK, nothing good there today" and skip it.
> 
> He is friends, I guess (actually or blogospherically) with *Maximinimus*, who is sartorially (and also literally) pretty well-traveled and has interacted with the likes of Alan Flusser, Tom Wolfe and the late Richard Merkin. So it's not like Richard is completely bereft of good sources.


Now, _he_ is a guy who knows how to blog.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> ^ Agreed. So what _are_ the paradigm blogs, and what are they the paradigm of?
> 
> A Suitable Wardrobe is a paradigm blog, I would say, for people with traditional, English-influenced tastes who can afford top-quality goods.
> 
> So what else is out there that's really good?


You will find a good one and also a really good blog roll of other great clothing related blogs.


----------



## Duke 202 (Nov 6, 2009)

I understand why Richard could be perceived as an unlikable guy, but I do see why he would at times get upset. For example, you guys seem to praise this Maxminimus guy (just checked out his sight) who apparently likes Ralph Lauren. But when Richard posts something about or wears Ralph he is called a cad. Regardless, what do you think about the brown houndstooth suit he is wearing in his latest post. The Maxminimus guy seems to like it!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Memphis88 said:


> You will find a good one and also a really good blog roll of other great clothing related blogs.


I've opted not to follow that one regularly, I guess partly because it's too much of this and that and not always clothes.* Today's entry is on tea. My question is not hey, what are some good blogs, but: what are the really tip-top ones and what makes them so special?

I think Richard's blog would be improved simply by disabling comments or moderating them more selectively, so he avoids getting into slapfights. On the other hand, if that's what he _wants_, then that says something about him.

EDIT: I''m contradicting myself, aren't I? Earlier I said it's not that hard to scan and skip what doesn't interest you. And Heavy Tweed clearly puts more effort into his blog. So Richard, you're off my aggregator to make room for Heavy Tweed. Sorry!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I enjoy this blog.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> I've opted not to follow that one regularly, I guess partly because it's too much of this and that and not always clothes.* Today's entry is on tea. My question is not hey, what are some good blogs, but: what are the really tip-top ones and what makes them so special?
> 
> I think Richard's blog would be improved simply by disabling comments or moderating them more selectively, so he avoids getting into slapfights. On the other hand, if that's what he _wants_, then that says something about him.
> 
> EDIT: I''m contradicting myself, aren't I? Earlier I said it's not that hard to scan and skip what doesn't interest you. And Heavy Tweed clearly puts more effort into his blog. So Richard, you're off my aggregator to make room for Heavy Tweed. Sorry!


Yeah there are a lot of things on HTJ-such as tea- that don't really interest me, but he does post some good stuff in terms of clothing, such as scans from old catalogues and he analyzes a lot of it. Maximinimus tells a great story and most if not all of his entries talk about clothing. I could tell you what I think makes a blog great, but you could go to that blog and hate it. I would just take some time and look through the blogs on HTJ's blog roll to see what you like.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

WASP 101 seems to be a bit of a characature. He seems to have a kind of fantasy land WASP sense a la Ralph Lauren - which explains why he actually likes and relies on Ralph Lauren so much. He has a rather nasty penchant for crests, shields, and other pseudo-heraldic adornments

He's like those fox hunting pictures that some people like to have to achieve ersatz gentleman status. I'm not convinced he knows good form bad taste, but rather merely apes images that he thinks are upper class or WASPish.

Questionnable posts include:

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2009/10/trip-to-blowing-rock-nc.html

Nevertheless, the guy does seem to try, he has some amusing posts, and an, apparently, thick skin given some of the comments on his site. I think he needs to mature a bit.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ I don't need help finding blogs I personally like (if anything, I need help spending _less_ time reading them). I was hoping to get away from bashing WASP101 and generate some discussion of what blogs are considered by consensus to be tip-top, and why--the blogs that represent the paradigm, to use Flanderian's word.

I mean, since guys here seem pretty comfortable with the idea of time-tested standards that transcend what this or that person happens to like today...


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

at least he is not one of the t-shirt and jeans wearing masses


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I had never visited the blog https://wasp101.blogspot.com/ or even heard of it. I also visited because of this thread. I thought that was a nice looking houndstooth sport coat, but I couldn't figure out the matching trousers. 

I had to use google to find the blog and also this one popped up https://wasp101sucks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll second the suggestion of the blog "An Affordable Wardrobe." It's not always the best written blog in the world, but the author has a really wonderful self-deprecating sense of humor, and he offers his opinions in a very humble and likable way. He also lacks stuffiness and has a great eye for interesting bargains. From what I can tell from previous comments, it's the antithesis of WASP101 and its pretensions. All in all, it's a fun blog.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Duke 202 said:


> But when Richard posts something about or wears Ralph he is called a cad. Regardless, what do you think about the brown houndstooth suit he is wearing in his latest post.


No, Richard is called a cad for entirely different reasons. When he mindlessly worships Ralphie, he is called a parvenu with questionable taste.

The fabric of his suit is beautiful. The cut is contemporary, and therefore faddish and unbecoming.

On the other hand, while many are born attention *hores, I suppose it takes some talent to make a living at it. And here we have 566 good people all reading about Richard.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Duke 202 said:


> I know Richard has received some praise but mostly criticism on this forum, but have you guys checked out WASP 101 lately? He has had some good posts, and I love the houndstooth suit he is sporting.


I don't really read the site either, but liked the houndstooth suit also. I've been collecting them lately, but hardly ever see them anywhere. I wonder that we don't see many tweed/houndstooth or plaid suits anymore, the ones that are almost strictly for vacation and weekend wear.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I also appreciate the Heavy Tweed Jacket blog. Through the use of old catalogs and Japanese magazines he covers the natural shoulder tradition as it continued through the 1970's and 1980's. This coverage gives it a unique viewpoint which can be a little more relevant than some of the more easily available images from the 1950's and 1960's. It should be your first stop for browsing since he also has a great self-updating blog roll including other favorites like Ivy Style and Ivy League Look. Plus, he also has crafted a likable persona which makes his analysis easy to read. Definitely a craft that would bear imitation.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> On the other hand, while many are born attention *hores, I suppose it takes some talent to make a living at it. And here we have 566 good people all reading about Richard.


Let's not forget that the guy's stated occupation is in public relations- if he's any good at it, he should know how to create buzz.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

ksinc said:


> I had never visited the blog https://wasp101.blogspot.com/ or even heard of it. I also visited because of this thread. I thought that was a nice looking houndstooth sport coat, but I couldn't figure out the matching trousers.
> 
> I had to use google to find the blog and also this one popped up https://wasp101sucks.blogspot.com/


I'm happy this thread started. I'll stand by my feelings that WASP101 is something I will continue to visit, if for nothing else, the images.

After reading some of the comments about WASP-101 I had to spend some time and go though the site in more detail. I too agree with some of the posts, (Flanderian I love you man!:icon_smile_big in that Richard is an obvious attention wh*re and a strong contender for royal wanker of the year.

The wasp101sucks blog is pretty funny. Going out on a limb here not caring if I am flamed, I agree 100% with the comments made by the author of wasp101sucks about political correctness. i.e. Insults are meant to be insulting and subscribing to some sick societal code in terms of what one can or cannot say must end in this same code eventially telling us what we can or cannot think.

You guys also made me aware of "An Affordable Wardrobe," and "Heavy Tweed Jacket," both of which I will follow in the future.

I have laughed quite a bit reading some of the posts,...

Best wishes,


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

sjk said:


> Let's not forget that the guy's stated occupation is in public relations- if he's any good at it, he should know how to create buzz.


Precisely! Anyone whose livelihood consists mainly of helping disgusting politicians get on the public dole has no difficulty engaging in self-aggrandizement.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm too easily pleased, but my problem is that there are too many blogs out there I try and keep up with.

I'd add that one thing I dislike about clothing forums/blogs is the snark, cattiness and outright aggression. People need to remember that their opinions are just that.

Looking over wasp101s log I don't care all that much for his style or fit, but seeing other blogs, especially the very enjoyable "Ivy-style", lob insults at some little guy with a blogger account seems mean and very jr. high.

Same might be said for "An Affordable Wardrobe" I never miss a post, but some of the jabs at "A Suitable Wardrobe" come across as petty (even though ASuitW can be a bit hidebound and ridiculous at times).


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Ditto pretty much all of that. My only footnote would be that the whole point of AAW (near as I can tell) is to be a counterweight to ASW. So it only makes sense that Guiseppe would sometimes do a little shin-kicking.

ASW, though of course not perfect, is a deservedly successful professional blog. An occasional bit of amateur blogger sniper fire won't hurt him. Heck, it probably helps. No such thing as bad publicity (as I'm sure Richard would tell you!)


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Richard makes fun of this site for discussing him by the way....ha


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Looking over wasp101s log I don't care all that much for his style or fit, but seeing other blogs, especially the very enjoyable "Ivy-style", lob insults at some little guy with a blogger account seems mean and very jr. high.


Snarky? My heavens, how could anyone be snarky about a man among men that no woman can resist?

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/05/neighborhood-affair.html

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/country-club-nights.html

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/our-neighbor-came-over.html


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Aha!! I take it then, Flanderian, that you admit to being a regular reader of his? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*PREP by the Numbers*



Duke 202 said:


> I know Richard has received some praise but mostly criticism on this forum, but have you guys checked out WASP 101 lately? He has had some good posts, and I love the houndstooth suit he is sporting.


The houndsTOOTH bit his wrist with that watchband!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> ^ Aha!! I take it then, Flanderian, that you admit to being a regular reader of his? :icon_smile_big:


Only since they banned midget wrestling.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/05/neighborhood-affair.html
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/country-club-nights.html
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/our-neighbor-came-over.html


What's that game; "One of these is not like the rest?" :icon_smile_wink:

"Before I knew it, I punched him in the nose, kicked him in the crown jewels, and drug him by his hair onto the porch."



Flanderian said:


> Only since they banned midget wrestling.


Ah! That was _it_. Good call. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> WASP 101 seems to be a bit of a characature. He seems to have a kind of fantasy land WASP sense a la Ralph Lauren - which explains why he actually likes and relies on Ralph Lauren so much. He has a rather nasty penchant for crests, shields, and other pseudo-heraldic adornments
> 
> He's like those fox hunting pictures that some people like to have to achieve ersatz gentleman status. I'm not convinced he knows good form bad taste, but rather merely apes images that he thinks are upper class or WASPish.
> 
> ...


+1 for the above.

Richard is just some guy stuck in the suburbs trying to live the RL fantasy. While I'm not a fan, I do find it amusing that he has generated enough hate to have a blog aimed at tearing him down.

+1 for An Affordable Wardrobe


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*every day is Halloween*



Graft said:


> Richard is just some guy stuck in the suburbs trying to live the RL fantasy.


This is what I find so fascinating about the guy. He clearly did not grow up dressing in a preppy/trad manner, but he persists in cribbing from PRL catalogs and being the Walter Mitty of iGents.

Honestly, his style is improving a bit and I do give him credit for approving critical anonymous posts (although it might just be attention starvation).


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

AldenPyle said:


> I also appreciate the Heavy Tweed Jacket blog. Through the use of old catalogs and Japanese magazines he covers the natural shoulder tradition as it continued through the 1970's and 1980's. This coverage gives it a unique viewpoint which can be a little more relevant than some of the more easily available images from the 1950's and 1960's. It should be your first stop for browsing since he also has a great self-updating blog roll including other favorites like Ivy Style and Ivy League Look. Plus, he also has crafted a likable persona which makes his analysis easy to read. Definitely a craft that would bear imitation.


Agreed. If I could only read one blog, this would be it.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> That's certainly the sense I got when he described wearing his new J. Press jacket to smoke a pipe in his library. Sheesh.


Sounds like a nice combo to me.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> ^ Agreed. So what _are_ the paradigm blogs, and what are they the paradigm of?
> 
> A Suitable Wardrobe is a paradigm blog, I would say, for people with traditional, English-influenced tastes who can afford top-quality goods.
> 
> So what else is out there that's really good?


The Trad https://thetrad.blogspot.com/ is easily my favorite blog in the genre. It's one of my top 3 favorite blogs overall from everything I read.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Antiwaspites


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

For some reason, I was really bothered by the Flanderian's third link (DB blazer). There was something wrong. Tie? Fine. PS? Fine.

Then I noticed the shirt. It's a button down collar with his DB blazer.

This guy is like a convert - he's zealous and likes to spread the good word, but even though he knows the hymnal back and forth, the pitch isn't quite right, is it?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Doesn't seem very (stereotypically) WASPy or trad at all.

What's all the hub-bub, bub?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> Too often it's just a "Hey, look at me" blog and he doesn't really have anything to say. Who cares that he likes Liv Tyler, for instance? But blogging is by nature a bit of a vanity project, and unless you're able to make the blog part of your professional life it's hard to produce consistently good content. I don't think it's that hard to say "OK, nothing good there today" and skip it.
> 
> He is friends, I guess (actually or blogospherically) with Maximinimus, who is sartorially (and also literally) pretty well-traveled and has interacted with the likes of Alan Flusser, Tom Wolfe and the late Richard Merkin. So it's not like Richard is completely bereft of good sources.


I know fellow who writes the Maximinimus blog. He is a nice, genuine and intelligent gentlemen who is exactly as he appears in the blog. At one point in my life, we lived close to each other in VA and met through my wife and his, then, girlfriend. We shared some common interests in Vanity Fair prints, clothing and running. During the years we lost touch with each other and I happened upon his blog quite coincidentally. As i read the blog, I called out to my wife and said ADG has to be our friend from our VA days. Sure it enough, it was. I believe it is a tribute to him that, after all those years (17), he could be detected not by pictures but his words and interests. He has remained the same person. It is not suprising to me that his passions are creatively memoralized in his blog.

In short, it's a good read.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

gman-17 said:


> I know fellow who writes the Maximinimus blog. He is a nice, genuine and intelligent gentlemen who is exactly as he appears in the blog. At one point in my life, we lived close to each other in VA and met through my wife and his, then, girlfriend. We shared some common interests in Vanity Fair prints, clothing and running. During the years we lost touch with each other and I happened upon his blog quite coincidentally. As i read the blog, I called out to my wife and said DAG has to be our friend from our VA days. Sure it enough, it was. I believe it is a tribute to him that, after all those years (17), he could be detected not by pictures but his words and interests. He has remained the same person. It is not suprising to me that his passions are creatively memoralized in his blog.
> 
> In short, it's a good read.


Yea, ADG is absolutely top-notch. Not just in his blogging but he's also a really nice guy. I've had a few personal interactions with him and he's a great guy.

Conor


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

There are a lot of good blogs, and I give credit to anyone who takes the time to put one together and update it regularly (although that Richard guy can come off as a bit pompous).


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I really like longwing's blog. That guy is the best. Just great .... wait ..... awwww .....****.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

LongWing said:


> I really like longwing's blog. That guy is the best. Just great .... wait ..... awwww .....****.


I was going to mention that one!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh dear:

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2009/11/if-you-still-think-i-am-fat-you-have.html

If I didn't think Richard was such a prat, I'd almost pity him.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Oh dear:
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2009/11/if-you-still-think-i-am-fat-you-have.html
> 
> If I didn't think Richard was such a prat, I'd almost pity him.


I'm blind! That's worse than a 'Rick Roll'! 

How about a viewer warning or something?


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

some things can't be unseen. should have known better when ksinc mentioned the infamous "rick-roll". this is far worse


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

LongWing said:


> I really like longwing's blog. That guy is the best. Just great .... wait ..... awwww .....****.


Did you wind up getting the coat from the 9/4 post?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Oh dear:
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2009/11/if-you-still-think-i-am-fat-you-have.html
> 
> If I didn't think Richard was such a prat, I'd almost pity him.


Case closed, *better* than midget wrestling!

I wonder why we don't see this sort of thing on Will's blog?


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

There is no wife. There is no country club. No neighbors come over to get their arses kicked. Just this sad guy, his camera, a modem, and a pile of grubby catalogs and I don't want to know what else.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Zon Jr. said:


> There is no wife. There is no country club. No neighbors come over to get their arses kicked. Just this sad guy, his camera, a modem, and a pile of grubby catalogs and I don't want to know what else.


:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

Ho Ho! I didn't mind "Richard's" priggishness at all, however, in light of recent events, I am quite shocked at his lack of dignity. What self-respecting person would do that?


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

The several times I tuned into WASP 101 ... I assumed the website was to poke fun. No? 

In any event ... the current "nude" shot is way too much for my sense of propriety. This is TMI for me. And while he's not fat ... he could benefit from a bit of working out ... and a bit of sun ... cancer issues aside. 

I also find it odd that WASP 101 feels that WASPs (or the wannabes which he seems to think most are) don't like RL because he's Jewish. What about Jacobi Press ... he certainly wasn't WASP ... and yet people just loved (some still like J Press) the stuff. Perhaps only FauxWASP have this issue?


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I honestly think it's all fake and just the experiment of some college/grad student.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

It has to be a spoof! Otherwise ... OMG.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Zon Jr. said:


> There is no wife. There is no country club. No neighbors come over to get their arses kicked. Just this sad guy, his camera, a modem, and a pile of grubby catalogs and I don't want to know what else.


Tough crowd!

Okay, clear some space fellas,... He's down and out cold. There's nothing more to see here. Roll your sleeves back down, cinch up your ties and get to class!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

RSS said:


> It has to be a spoof! Otherwise ... OMG.


I thought so initially, but I am not so sure. Good for him if it is.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow. What a douchebag! If he had taken a shirtless picture on a yacht or something waspy and not screamed "look at me!", posters would have been more accepting and even complimentary.

Epic fail.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

You guys can seriously be too much :icon_smile_big:. Like anything else, if you hate it, laugh it off and move on. Constant attack and criticism is a sign of envy, or at least caring.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> I thought so initially, but I am not so sure. Good for him if it is.


It's not funny enough to be a spoof.

You want a spoof website? Here's a personal favorite:

https://www.ding.net/bonsaikitten/


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Only ye without Christmas wreaths adorning your combo laundry/latrine/posing-mirror salons qualify as stone casters. (Itza a haute Richmonde motif.)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

WindsorNot said:


> Constant attack and criticism is a sign of envy


Or else it's deserved, and *fun!* :icon_cheers:


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*iFriend*



Zon Jr. said:


> There is no wife. There is no country club.


I'll buy that some gal married him. I'm skeptical of this Worthington Warhol III, his alleged friend from the country club.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Or else it's deserved, and *fun!* :icon_cheers:


In this case, very true :aportnoy:.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My favorite is still ACL, or "A Continuous Lean" for those who are now thinking of a knee ligament that often gets F-ed up playing football. 

The content is getting less and less clothing-oriented, but I still enjoy reading 9 out of 10 posts. I'm not "trad", so while I enjoy Heavy Tweed, Ivy Style, The Trad and such, they just aren't as consistently interesting to me as ACL.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I tend to lose interest in a blog that I think is focused on promoting particular products, especially if I think the companies in question have given the blogger special treatment. I realize this is a gray area and I'm not dead against bloggers getting factory tours and such--I'm just saying that kind of blog ends up not being my favorite.

And I think ACL is that kind of blog. Am I wrong?

EDIT: I don't mean to lump ACL with blogs set up to promote a particular brand. I just mean it's a product-oriented blog and seems to be pretty uniformly enthusiastic about the products it reviews.


----------



## J.S.T (Apr 15, 2009)

I had not read wasp101 before; it seems like a parody. Some of it is pretty funny.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*POOR Richard's ALMANAC*

1. Today's waist up photo @ WASP101 IF posted for real destroyed any class  this blogger had!

2. Prep casual is probably more the norm today than the M Magazine era and old/recent RL photo shoots this blogger seems to worship or is sending up???

3. Should rename blog CLASS101 he FLUNKS!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

THORVALD said:


> 1. Today's waist up photo @ WASP101 IF posted for real destroyed any class  this blogger had!


I thought his comments about women, going back quite a while, were so tasteless that I stopped going to his blog. But I followed the link today!! I haven't laughed that hard for a long time--and I'm in my office at work.


----------



## Duke 202 (Nov 6, 2009)

If WASP 101 is a spoof.......it is a damn expensive one. Have you guys even started to add up what his collection of clothing must have cost. Damn........Belgians, Crocodile Shoes, Evening Slippers, Endless Brooks and MTM suits. If it is a spoof, somebody is really bored and waste a ton of money.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

Swat the WASP!

Swat the WASP!

Swat the WASP!

Seriously, that blog is sad.

But this thread did introduce me to An Affordable Wardrobe, so some good came out of it.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

He's posted photos from AAAC in his latest post.


----------

